# How to Open WLMP file without Windows Live Movie Maker



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know any good programs?
Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Window Live Movie Maker "WLMM" has been renamed and updated by WMM 2012 .. see Here

I don't think there is any way of viewing the wlmp file without WLMM .. or WMM 2012
You'll also need the Video files the Video was made with - as they are not included in the wlmp project file.

The video should have been saved as a wmv file.


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

good to know,thanks =)
Will wmv allow me to play a video & also edit it on another computer if I wish using Movie Maker?
Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

YES .. Play in about any viewer ... and edit in WLMM or WMM 2012.
You can save the WMM project file, But it needs to know where the original wmv video files are located.


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

great,thanks.How can i make sure that it knows where the original wmv video files are located?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I put in same folder .. If folder moved, you'll have the option to tell it where to re-find the location.
assuming you know where they are .. or went to


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

ok,thanks.
If I have all the files on a USB without changing the location of the images....in the files will that work(just copied each folder)?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Probably ... If re-editing I move them back to my desktop.
It's sorta easy to "re-find" them for the moved project file.
You're OK as long as you don't loose them and know where they are


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

super,thank you so much! Have a great day =)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm moving old VHS to DVD .. I'll be in Movie maker and DVD maker all day.
TX for the best wishes .. I might need them


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

A free, very good, very versatile video (and then some) player is KMPlayer. It has embedded codecs, so many that there are probably few filetypes it can't play. You might want to check it out.


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks,I tried it but got an error 80040218


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A wlmp is a move maker Project file.
It can only be opened in Movie Maker .. the version that made the Movie .. a wmv file


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

ok,thanks,how do I know which version of MM I have & can I dowload a the same version onto another old computer?
Hope ur VHS to DVD was successful ;-)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't know .. And it probably won't work anyway.
Should be the same computer ... The project wlmp file does NOT contain the original movie files .. It only links to them.
So, They must also be in the computer or saved somewhere .. and the wlmp project must know where they are.

If not the same version of Movie Maker .. You'd probably need the original move files .. And remake the video.

it was successful .. I'm now making movies in WLMM that I shot last night .. will be on Youtube in a few hours


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

so if I do a backup of PC on USB then open it in the same WMP version on another computer I should be ok?
Is there anywhere I can store a movie that isn't fully edited that I can continue to edit online,so I don't have to worry about loosing it & it not finding wmp files without having to start over again?Or just a simpler way...
Thanks
Good for you =)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

1: Yes as long as you save all the files.
2: Not online ????? ... Save the wlmp "project" file and the original video files.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And this is what you see in Movie Maker when you open a wlmp Project file .... (as long as it knows were the video files, pictures and sound files are)
and the video wmv file made from the Project


----------



## yellosnosid (Dec 28, 2012)

super,thanx for the pictures =)


----------

